
Announcing NoSQL Tapes - yarapavan
http://nosqltapes.com/
======
joshwa
And now I can't help but think of
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2085276> ("And suddenly, you're hip")

When did engineering get so _slick_ and _personable_? It's a little unnerving
to the slightly-antisocial among us... nerdery used to be a safe place for us.
Now it's ninjas and slick conferences and macbooks everywhere.

</cranky old(er) person rant>

(N.B. I do like macbooks)

~~~
mmaunder
Once a few nerds became the richest people on Earth they made it a lot harder
for us real antisocials to blend in - and now this whole nosql/apple/ninja-
sql-esque thing has left us well and truly thwarted.

(Just think of a macbook as a BSD box and you'll regain your self respect)

------
cagenut
Clicked on link expecting to see a tape based key-value datastore.

~~~
mcantelon
It's being worked on. There's a lot of overhead inherent in random access,
which really isn't necessary for most applications. ;)

~~~
pepijndevos
Hm, tape drives aren't even sold anymore, otherwise I might try.

~~~
gwern
It may not be a bad idea to borrow old tape-drive ideas for modern
technologies - I mean, hard drives are ever slower compared to cache or RAM,
and they are faster at linear seeks (like tapes) than random-access. Hard
drives are the new tape?

~~~
whatusername
Tapes are the new Hard Drive.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_Tape_File_System>

A Random Access Filesystem that runs on LTO5. (And it even supports OSX!) Cool
hack. Just don't ask me why they bothered.

------
apu
Any chance of getting antirez for a Redis talk? I did see someone else on the
future list talking about Redis at use in a company, but it's not quite the
same thing.

~~~
timanglade
antirez and I tried but the schedule didn't work out. He’s on my list for
2011, if he’s still up for it :)

~~~
antirez
Sure I'll be glad :)

Tim really tried hard to find a good schedule but it was impossible at the
time as I had two trips to do when he was in Italy, so we were not able to
find any match. But next time we'll be more lucky!

------
mmaunder
But, I like SQL. And Perl even.

------
david927
These are beautifully produced. Well done.

~~~
Fluxx
Nice to see well thought out, coherent computer science-based discussions on
NoSQL presented in a well produced, informative and educational format. Great
job!

------
gsteph22
Stunning content and design, wow.

------
coolgeek
timanglade -

Great idea, and it looks well put together.

But I'm trying to watch the map reduce video, and I find your constant
interruptions exceedingly annoying. Let the person run through their
presentation and then follow up with questions

~~~
timanglade
Thanks for the honest feedback. One of my goals in making those videos, was to
force guests to spell everything out, for the sake of making complex topics
more accessible to a novice audience. Conversely, I understand how that may
make the video less enjoyable to more “advanced” viewers. (Or maybe I'm just a
plain annoying person.)

That being said, my original plan for the MapReduce vid was to stay out of the
shot and not say a word; but Mike actually asked me to help him structure it
out as we went along, so… Yeah, as usual, finding the right balance is tricky.
But thanks for the note, maybe I'll try to keep more distance in future
tapings.

EDIT / TL;DR

I always had the nagging feeling that, while I may be the right people to
produce the Tapes, I most certainly was the wrong person to host them. The
shame is, nobody else was available :p

------
ericflo
This is awesome! I'm also extremely jealous that you got to travel around the
world and talk to smart people about interesting projects. Thanks for doing
it.

~~~
timanglade
Thanks man, means a lot. Part of your thanks should also go to the kind
sponsors, Scality (<http://www.scality.com/>) and InfiniteGraph
(<http://www.infinitegraph.com/>) — they were awesome all the way in
supporting the project.

I’d wager viewers will get more out of the Tapes than I did, what with me
being constantly jet-lagged, running around & all… I don't even remember doing
half of those interviews :p

------
wildmXranat
HBase talk at 11:05, what is up with that easter egg o_O ? Having watched 3
talks so far, I might say that they are quite informative. Nice work.

~~~
timanglade
You’ll see me do that every now & then in the Tapes. I was just checking a
screen next to the camera; making sure that the sound levels were still in an
appropriate range.

------
callahad
The "?" boxes leak information in their title attribute.

~~~
timanglade
What point is there in knowing the answer to a mystery, if one can’t allude to
it in the slightest? :)

------
stralep
Is there a way for dowloading videos from this site?

~~~
timanglade
Nope, that's not explicitly made possible by the site at the moment. I'm
thinking about adding that feature soon.

